# Aussie brokers for trading GOLD?



## sere (9 May 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm looking for a broker to trade GOLD, one of my friends using
AVAFX & said its good. like to get more opinions about AVAFX?

Are there any good Aussie brokers I can use to trade GOLD?


Thanks


----------



## macca (9 May 2010)

*Re: AVAFX*

Hi,

Most brokers will trade Gold against the USD, symbol XAUUSD, I think

HTH


----------



## Robshan (10 May 2010)

Most MT4 brokers will let you trade precious metals ... XAGUSD = silver, XAUUSD = gold.

GoMarkets is an Australian MT4 broker that I know allows trade of these.'

GFT Australia will let you trade CFDs on gold.

FXCM is another broker with an Australian branch that uses MT4 but I'm not sure if they have metals.


----------



## Dowdy (10 May 2010)

City Index is good. Lets you trade gold, silver, copper, platinum and alot of commodities like corn, soy, pork bellies etc


----------



## Pit Trader (23 May 2010)

CityIndex seems to be the best...


----------

